# All dialects: عاد



## Hemza

Hello everyone,

I would like to know where does the word "عاد" (means "then" or "I've just") comes from? I know it's used in Mahrebi dialects (at least Moroccan) and some Arabian dialects (Najdi-khalijis).

Thank you for replies.


----------



## Aloulu

Its derived from the fusha word عاد / العادة. But has a (slightly) different meaning in Tunisian dialect. Its hard to explain its meaning for me actually...cant find an English equivalent for it. actually. We would say in Tunisian for example "hayya 3aad" to emphasize the first meaning of "hayya". Or when someone tells you a story that you find hard to believe you would say "laa 3aad", which emphasizes it more than just saying "laa".


----------



## Hemza

Thank you ya akhi for the root ^^.
I didn't know it has this meaning in Tunisian. In Moroccan, in means "then" or "I've just...", depending of the context
Don't worry, I understand what you mean .
If you speak French, can you give me the equivalent in French about the Tunisian meaning (if it exists)?


----------



## ahmedcowon

عاد is also used in Upper Egypt (اللهجة الصعيدية) to give the meaning mentioned by *Aloulu*. The equivalent in the Egyptian dialect is بقى


----------



## Arabic Guru

Hamza, what was your context that use عاد


----------



## Hemza

Arabic Guru said:


> Hamza, what was your context that use عاد



I don't think it exists in 7ijazi, so I'll speak about Moroccan with examples:

"3ad ja2" (he just came)
"baqit ma3ah, wa 3ad raja3t al dar" ("I stayed with him, then I went back to home").


----------



## Arabic Guru

You have to search the forum, there are a lot of threads talking about عاد

Good luck ya صديقي


----------



## Hemza

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## Schem

The Tunisian examples that Aloulu provided are the ones that apply to Najdi-Khaleeji not the Morrocan examples. We don't use عاد that way.


----------



## tounsi51

Even in the UAE and Kuwait have the same meaning as in Tunisia.

(yalla 3ad for example)


----------



## Hemza

I just asked my mum, she told me that in Moroccan too, it's also used to emphazise on something.
But it's also used with the meaning "then" or "I have just" and if you all tell me that it's not the case in your own dialects, that's weird... Why in Moroccan, and not others? I know Moroccan is weird sometimes, but well 

Anyways, thank you all for your help .


----------



## tounsi51

Some words are only used in only one dialect like "barsha", arabic word but only used in Tunisia


----------



## Xence

Hemza said:


> But it's also used with the meaning "then" or "I have just"



عاد is also used with these meanings (probably among others) in Algeria.

هذا وين عاد خرجت = I have just gone out

عاد امّالا انت اللي عيطت لي = So (then) it was you who called me​

P.S: The verb عيّط in Algerian means _to call_, not _to cry_ as in Egyptian.


----------



## cherine

The word عاد is used in Upper Egypt, like what Ahmed said in post # 4, with the meaning of already like كفاية عاد (enough already!), which is expressed in the other Egyptian dialects with ba2a كفاية بقى .


----------



## Hemza

Xence said:


> عاد is also used with these meanings (probably among others) in Algeria.
> هذا وين عاد خرجت = I have just gone out
> 
> عاد امّالا انت اللي عيطت لي = So (then) it was you who called me​


That's funny, because we don't use "هذا وين", we say "عاد" directly.


----------



## Bakr

Another meaning in Moroccan: عاد Finally, at last...
...عاد تفكرتي 
Finally you remember...


----------



## Hemza

Bakr said:


> Another meaning in Moroccan: عاد Finally, at last...
> ...عاد تفكرتي
> Finally you remember...



شكرا يا اخي ما فكرت في هذه المعنى


----------



## Bakr

! عفوا حمزة، ما غاب عني من الدارجة أكثر مما أتذكره...واصل بحثك


----------



## djara

I reactivate this old thread rather than react to a recent one on the khaleeji use of عاد
In addition to what was said in post #2 by @aloulou, here are a few other uses of عاد in Tunisian Arabic
No longer, no more : ما عادش ثَمّا خبز There's no more bread. ما عادش بكري عليّا I'm late (literally: It's no  longer early for me)
Again: ما عادش تكذب Don't lie again. 

Another instance in which عاد is used is when you resume a narrative after a pause and you wish your audience to pay attention.
Example: عاد،... السيد اللي كنت نحكيلك عليه  You see, the gentleman I was telling you about...


----------



## Mahaodeh

It's also used in Levantine dialects and Iraqi with pretty much similar meanings.


----------

